# recommend me a fish....



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i want to add another fish, but i'm fresh out of ideas? i already have 3 tangs that get along, so i don't want to upset the balance with another tang. complete fish list is:

-blue hippo tang
-powder blue tang
-orange shoulder tang
- male lyretail anthias x2
-female lyretail anthias x2
-chromis x 3
-leopard wrasse
-one spot fox face
-one regular occ. clown
-one black/white occ clown 

i feel that one or two more fish would fill in the gap nicely, but i have no clue. suggestions? i really like bright colored fish, wasn't too crazy about a blue throat trigger i had before; love angles but they like to munch on sps.

oh and the tank is a rimless open top so i try to stay away from jumpers


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Any fish can be a jumper unfortunately. I added a top to my rimless which is a clear acrylic frame with the plastic mesh that sits just inside the rim. Doesnt take away from the nice look of a rimless at all.


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

All depends on the size of your tank! I would add a midas blenny... Marine betta or flame hawkfish. There are some relatively reef safe angels as well, I currently have a male female bellus angel pair, flame angel and a gold flake angel (my favorite).


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish idea*

Deff a flame hawkish......goofy and fun to watch deff the character in my tank.....


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

A Female Genicanthus Melanospilos would look pretty cool in that tank. The silver/white with the yellow top would be a nice contrast to your other fish. 

A Majestic Angel would look pretty good in there too but there is a small risk of coral consumption with that guy, its worth the risk for me but not everyone feels the same. 

Purple Tile Fish would be another awesome fish to have but they are jumpers so you would need a mesh top for sure. 

Dragon Faced pipes are also an awesome fish to watch truck around your tank. Not very colourful but an interesting guy to watch move about.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> Any fish can be a jumper unfortunately. I added a top to my rimless which is a clear acrylic frame with the plastic mesh that sits just inside the rim. Doesnt take away from the nice look of a rimless at all.


got pics? i have a rimless and REALLY want a wrasse..but don't want to risk them jumping out....a mesh lid might work



tom g said:


> Deff a flame hawkish......goofy and fun to watch deff the character in my tank.....


+1 love them

wish i could keep one, but they'll murder any and all shrimp given time



Tristan said:


> Purple Tile Fish would be another awesome fish to have but they are jumpers so you would need a mesh top for sure.


gorgeous fish indeed!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Dragon fish will be best in your non-aggressive tank if you can find one.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Multi bar angel? As long as you don't have brains.........leaves all my other corals alone, inc the clam, and scoly, but I can't put a brain in the tank at all.

Tiger anthias? On the smaller side.....

Splendid dotty back, doesn't seem to be a jumper like the wrasse are.

Long nose hawk fish - won't bother anything, not inverts or corals or anything, cannot guarantee it won't try to jump, but then again, the hippo tried to jump

Mandarin goby, definitely won't jump!

Copperband butterfly? As long as you don't have coco worms or feather dusters


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

All great suggestions! Keep them coming! 

Thought about the long nose hawk fish, not too bad, tiger anthias are beautiful although I've never seen them for sale? I wonder how they would do with the lyretail anthias? 

I've stayed away from the copper bands because of them being harder to feed, and I'm not sure if they would eat pellets. Same goes for the mandarin gobeys. 

The flame hawk fish are great looking, and I really really liked how my flame angel looked in the tank; until it started to chomp some sps. Also I would like a more active swimmer and I do have a shrimp I'm fond of. 

The purple tile fish looks nice too. 

The tank is a 120 display that's 5ft long, so active swimmers are nice.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish*

Hey man head over to reef boutique....colins.qt is pretty good 
and he does not sell any fish till he sees its earing pellets ...just food 
for thought ...not sure what he has in stock...just know from 
purchasing thst his fish are worry free and eat.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You could try another tang, as long as the body shape is different than the ones you have.

How about a purple tang or a yellow tang?

Look at some other types of anthias-- borbs, square spot, bartletts, randalls

Or any dotty back,

Royal gramma


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> All great suggestions! Keep them coming!
> 
> I've stayed away from the copper bands because of them being harder to feed, and I'm not sure if they would eat pellets..


Try Reef Boutique and see if Colin has any that are eating Mysis... Mine does and I've also had 100% success rate with live black worms for the ones that won't eat Mysis.

The trick is sourcing the black worms.. Only two places in the GTA I know carry them - dragon aquariums (next to AK) and Aqua Pets (Scarborough). In the summer it is hit and miss with the restocking though due to temperatures and shipping them from California. That said, they are cheap $2-$4 for a good sized portion and easy to maintain if you want the details.

Mandarins..culture your own Copepods in standalone containers..again easy peasy.


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

I actually picked up a copperband from Colin a couple weeks ago. Happy to say he's been eating very well since I got him. I started off with mysis and brine... He took that no problem. Just a couple days ago I even noticed that he started to nip at the flakes I put in the tank! I'd have to say Colin's live stock is top notch. He will even hold the fish for you until it starts eating. If copperbands is what you're looking for, this is the place to go!



fury165 said:


> Try Reef Boutique and see if Colin has any that are eating Mysis... Mine does and I've also had 100% success rate with live black worms for the ones that won't eat Mysis.
> 
> The trick is sourcing the black worms.. Only two places ini the GTA I know carry them - dragon aquariums (next to AK) and Aqua Pets (Scarborough). In the summer it is hit and miss with the restocking though due to temperatures and shipping them from California. That said, they are cheap $2-$4 for a good sized portion and easy to maintain if you want the details.
> 
> Mandarins..culture your own Copepods in standalone containers..again easy peasy.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh for sure, i was going to powder blue tangs weekley until i decided to get a proper one from colin. the pbt is nice and fat and has never had a sign of anything, had him for months now. i think i'll give the copperband a try


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I got a Flame Hawkfish a couple months ago, it is now my most favourite fish! So much personality. He sits and stares at me all the time, zooms around and then sits and stares some more. 
When I got him he didn't get along with one of my clowns, I think the clown was the aggressor though, they were literally going to kill each other. One morning I found the Hawk had the clown pinned to the sandbed with her entire fin in his mouth holding her against the ground. I blasted them with a turkey baster to break it up. I had to move the clown out because I like the Hawk more.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin..check out these Anthias on sale  http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=225888


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

2 or 3 helrichi fire fish . I love em . But a little pricey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Flexin..check out these Anthias on sale  http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=225888


If they are on sale I better get two pairs! Lol!

Spun by a reef boutique, picked up a large copperband, Red Sea salifin tang ( that the powder blue is picking on a bit) and a 6 line wrassie


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congrats on your purchase !
Sorry in advance if this is a hijack 
I'm kinda new to the reef world and curious about QT of new fish additions 
Colin has top end animals for sure and I'm not sure about his QT process but I know that he doesn't sell anything that isn't ready to go 
I've read that some hobbyists will QT up to 6 weeks before introducing a new fish into their DT ? 
Just curious if it's recommended to QT ALL new additions or am I being overly cautious?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Recommended to QT. Do most people do it? I don't think so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

[QUOTE
Spun by a reef boutique, picked up a large copperband, Red Sea salifin tang ( that the powder blue is picking on a bit) and a 6 line wrassie[/QUOTE]

All good choices! The copperband and tang probably won't jump. But wrasse are wrasse, so good luck. But as wrasse go, the 6 line is cool and I don't think ours has tried to jump, but hard to tell. I am sure the bullying between tangs will settle down, they will sort it out.

We have a blue tang, tommini, purple, sail fin and powder brown. There was always a little bit of hacking when a new fish arrived, and even now, the purple and sail fin will sometimes go at it. Not bad, and nothing I worry about.

Our copperband was awesome, too. Ate really well, super fat, but one night he jammed himself in a rock and died. What I read is that they can get scared really easily and we had had a huge thunderstorm, so.....not sure about that, but, he died. My fav fish.

Good luck with your new additions!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^thanks! i think it was just new tank mate initiation from the powder blue because today i was half expecting the sail fin to be torn to shreds; actually he looked great! and today all the tangs are nice and happy getting along. 

on thing that i noticed that worked, was when the tangs were getting a little aggressive toward the new tank mates, i would add some food to the tank; they would eat and it calmed them right down. now they don't even care..lol


----------

